

The commit Russia uses as an excuse to block GitHub - danabramov
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Famdf%2Fobjidlib%2Fcommit%2Fe9c31e97c0ca7863516fa6e21c9f6441453d9149&edit-text=

======
pavel_lishin
The project seems to have been removed.

~~~
ClashTheBunny
[https://github.com/l29ah/objidlib/commit/e9c31e97c0ca7863516...](https://github.com/l29ah/objidlib/commit/e9c31e97c0ca7863516fa6e21c9f6441453d9149)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Awesome, they banned github over what's pretty clearly a satirical file.

#11 is a great example - it suggests that you can turn yourself into a
hydrogen bomb by drinking nothing but heavy water for three days, and then
detonating a standard fission-based atom bomb next to yourself. (Effectiveness
is rated at 100%.)

